# Jonsered 2255



## Aranyic (Oct 4, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the jonsered 2255. Looked at them at the local dealer and it looks like a nice saw. $410 with a 20" bar. Said it's not ideal for constant use but he will sell 24" bars for it to swap with for those occasional times you need something bigger and it will run it OK.  I've seen a few threads on the 2250 but the 3/8 chain makes it a little different animal correct? 

Computing it to the stihl farm boss 271 at 10 dollars more. Doesn't have quite as much engine dealer said he would do 24 with a skip tooth chain.  Stihl 291 is $469 dollars to get the same engine size as the jonsered. 

I don't anticipate needing more than 20" much at all but don't want to spend 400 on a saw and not even give myself the option.  I've got a echo 16" home Depot saw that I've had a few years right now. As I get into firewood though I'm finding myself in situations where it's just not big enough.  Is it a realistic concern or should I not worry too much about going above a 20" bar unless I am getting a much more expensive saw.


----------



## Aranyic (Oct 4, 2015)

I guess I'll also toss the echo cs 590 out there also I hear a lot of good stuff about it. 399 on home Depot right now and I have a 10% off coupon. My stihl dealer services echo just doesn't sell them new. I like buying from the places that actually service when I can but if the echo is a much better saw for the money it is what it is.

Seems like people in the other open thread on the 590 right now like it. Just didn't see much on jonsered in it.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 4, 2015)

Aranyic said:


> Does anyone have experience with the jonsered 2255....



Absolutely!  Under the covers it's exactly the same saw as the very popular Husqvarna 455 Rancher.  Lots of reviews everywhere for the 455.

Bar length?  That saw will be more than tested when burying a 20" bar in hardwoods, so 24" would only be for reach if you want it.  IMO, purchasing the longer extra bar with that saw is only an upsell by the dealer to get more of your $$.  I give the dealer credit for saying it's not ideal.

If you are happy with your 16" saw, then I advise making a jump to a at least a 60cc saw that can competently run 3/8 pitch chain.  Yes it means a little more cash, but when you're getting into larger saws, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Higgs (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had mine for 2 yrs. Cut about 4 cords a year with it. I'm no expert, but it works fine with no problems.


----------



## Aranyic (Oct 5, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> Absolutely!  Under the covers it's exactly the same saw as the very popular Husqvarna 455 Rancher.  Lots of reviews everywhere for the 455.
> 
> Bar length?  That saw will be more than tested when burying a 20" bar in hardwoods, so 24" would only be for reach if you want it.  IMO, purchasing the longer extra bar with that saw is only an upsell by the dealer to get more of your $$.  I give the dealer credit for saying it's not ideal.
> 
> If you are happy with your 16" saw, then I advise making a jump to a at least a 60cc saw that can competently run 3/8 pitch chain.  Yes it means a little more cash, but when you're getting into larger saws, you get what you pay for.


Maybe I'll save my pennies a little longer then and look at the Stihl MS-391 which puts me at 65cc.  It was the first one the stihl dealer recommended to get up to a 24" bar comfortably.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Oct 5, 2015)

I had the Orange version for a while (455 Husqvarna).  It walks away from my MS-290. I've owned or run all the saws you've mentioned and my vote goes to the Echo 590.  Smoother, more power, and better built.


----------



## jaoneill (Oct 5, 2015)

If you decide on the Jonsered, get the pro model (I think it's a 2155). A whole lot more saw for a few more dollars. My jonsered 2152c will walk away from the neighbor's stihl farm boss; both with 20" bars. But, in all honesty, no matter what breed saw you run, you need to get over 60 cc to handle a 24" bar.


----------



## Jon1270 (Oct 6, 2015)

If you're shopping for a saw to use for most of your firewood cutting, then choose it for the size of most of the firewood you're likely to cut. If you are sizing the saw to be ideal for the largest 5% of the wood you will cut then you'll be carrying around extra weight and burning extra fuel 95% of the time.

I live in Pittsburgh now but I grew up in the Cleveland area and the trees are essentially the same.  A 60cc saw with a 20" bar is plenty for the vast majority of firewood cutting.  Go ahead and get a 24" bar and chain for occasional use in special situations, but expect to keep the 20" set on it most of the time, and plan to leave the Echo in the garage unless you're dealing with a bunch of small branches or want to lend it to a friend.



Aranyic said:


> Computing it to the stihl farm boss 271... dealer said he would do 24 with a skip tooth chain.



If one big tree had fallen in your back yard and you wanted to clean it up and then put the saw away until the next tree fell over, this might be a decent way to go.  For regular firewood cutting, a 24" bar on a 50cc saw is bad advice.  He was selling you the price point you wanted, not the tool you were asking for.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 6, 2015)

I run a husky 359 with a 20" bar and sometimes I feel the 20" is pushing the limits of the saw, yes I make it through logs all the time, but it does bog down when I try to go through a 30" oak that has a y section in it. I couldn't see running anything larger than a 20" bar unless you go to a skip tooth chain. But honestly like others mentioned, if your a 4 -5 cord a year kind of guy then there really is no need to go larger than 60cc, it may just take a little while to get through some of the logs, but when your 3 years ahead, time is on our side anyway.


----------



## Aranyic (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the continued input guys.  The more I sleep on it the more I lean towards the Echo CS590; I have a home depot coupon that goes into effect Thursday for 10% off.  Could get that saw with the 20" bar for $360 plus tax.  I'm only 30 years old so I'm not at a Cadillac saw point in life yet.  I'm at a 1st mortgage; 2 kids at home in school; bang for my buck to get the job done and last 7-10 years saw.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 6, 2015)

Because 60cc saw comparisons came up in an earlier discussion, I made a little table of some top performing saws in this class and also added the Echo 590 and Stihl 290.   The point is that there can be a substantial power difference between 60cc saws. For example, the 562XP has 21% more power than the Echo 590.  Am I saying not to get a 590?  No.  I am attempting to give some perspective on how displacement numbers (~59cc in this case) don't tell the entire story.

model hp lbs power:weight
290 3.8 13.0 0.292
590 3.89 13.2 0.295
361 4.4 12.3 0.358
362 4.69 12.8 0.366
555 4.3 12.35 0.348
562XP 4.7 13.01 0.361

(Copy and paste the table into a spreadsheet to see straight columns)

As chainsaw purchaser, we get to decide which characteristic(s) is most important to us--price, weight, power-to-weight, price/hp, etc.


----------



## Aranyic (Oct 6, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> Because 60cc saw comparisons came up in an earlier discussion, I made a little table of some top performing saws in this class and also added the Echo 590 and Stihl 290.   The point is that there can be a substantial power difference between 60cc saws. For example, the 562XP has 21% more power than the Echo 590.  Am I saying not to get a 590?  No.  I am attempting to give some perspective on how displacement numbers (~59cc in this case) don't tell the entire story.
> 
> model hp lbs power:weight
> 290 3.8 13.0 0.292
> ...


I hear you completely. I really dont have any illusion that they are producing a saw just as good as a saw a couple hundred dollars more expensive because take the same size. 

I could spend $550, $600 or $700 on a saw if I really wanted to. I'm having a hard time justifying it with myself though.  I know it won't be the last saw I ever purchase and I'm comfortable right now in that $400 to $450 range.

With that in mind the other saws around my price range are in the 3.5 hp range. A 3.89 saw is about a 10% increase. I have never used anything other than the echo I have though.  And unfortunately when it comes down to it you don't cut wood on paper and there is more to it than just specs. There are intangibles I guess that I just don't have the experience with yet.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 6, 2015)

That has been my experience. The first saw I owned was a Stihl 290, and it served me well.  When my needs changed and I could justify the expense, I added another saw to the stable.

...and another, and another, and another, and well, this CAD thing is quite infectious.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 6, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> That has been my experience. The first saw I owned was a Stihl 290, and it served me well.  When my needs changed and I could justify the expense, I added another saw to the stable.
> 
> ...and another, and another, and another, and well, this CAD thing is quite infectious.



There is only one cure....... more chainsaws.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Oct 6, 2015)

I ran a Jonsered 2050 Turbo for 15 years. I was doing a lot of work out of a bucket back then and wanted a smaller saw. I cut a buttload of wood with that saw and its still running, though, not great. Won't idle, starts hard when it's hot, etc. So, this year, I bought another Jonsered. CS 2250 S. I cut 6 cord with it this season, so far. It doesn't have that upper power band that I liked so well with the 2050, but, it did everything I asked of it. For a smaller saw, I'm happy with it.
At work with the public works dept, we use Stihl. I know one of them is the Farm Boss. I don't know what the model numbers are, honestly. 160 and 190, maybe? Anyway, I definitely like my Jonsered over the Stihl.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 6, 2015)

jaoneill said:


> If you decide on the Jonsered, get the pro model (I think it's a 2155). A whole lot more saw for a few more dollars. My jonsered 2152c will walk away from the neighbor's stihl farm boss; both with 20" bars. But, in all honesty, no matter what breed saw you run, you need to get over 60 cc to handle a 24" bar.



Mine has whooped an MS 310 so badly my friend doesn't talk up his Stihl anymore when I am around...


----------



## Midway43 (Oct 10, 2015)

I have had one for about a year now.  We had a storm a few months back and I cut up 3 big oaks.  2 were about 26-30 diameter and the other was about 22 diameter.  Plus some other little cutting.  So far so good.  My previous saw was a Poulan Pro so anything is better.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 10, 2015)

How much wood do you cut a year. I have an older (foreign made) husky 460, basically the same as a 455. It has cut 4-6 cords a year for the past 3 years.
I just got a cs590 recently, there is no contest, both saws pull a 20" chain, thee 460 bogs easy and just doesn't have the power, compared to the 590.
I'm still fascinated by how thick and far the 590 throws the chips.
455 with a 24" bar seems like a joke to me.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 10, 2015)

Locally, Lowes stopped selling the 460, then the depot dropped the 590. I found two 590's on top of the rack of axes. marked down to 300. I took the one in the box.
Seems the battery echo took the slot the 590 was in.


----------



## Aranyic (Oct 10, 2015)

I ordered a cs590 it'll be here Thursday probably. I feel it will do what I need right now.  Down the road I imagine I'll upgrade to a more pro quality saw but it'll come with time.


----------

